# How to germinate in Soil with MH 100% success



## JBonez

Ok, so ive read about all these fancy germination techniques, but this is my way.

Benefits:
1. No fussing with paper towels
2. No cups of water needed
3. No transplanting or risk of damaging roots

List of things you will need:

1. Seeds (duh)
2. Soil ( I use ff ocean forest and light warrior) 1/3 LW 2/3 Ocean forest
3. Clear water container ( 1 for each seed to be planted) will explain later.
4. Ph'd water or distilled water ( i use distilled) I like distilled because the ph is about 7.2, which will drop a little when added to the soil.
5. Source of light ( i used a 1000w ) but any light will do, i just like the mh,  Tons of light to keep em happy! Done this with CFL's with same results, CFLS will need to be closer to the seedlings of course.

1. Get your pots together 
2. Water your soil until you see water coming from the bottom of the pot
3. Let the pot stand for about 20 min, allowing all the water thats going to drain until there is little to no runoff.
4. Place under the light and allow the light to warm the soil for about an hour or so.
5. Poke a shallow hole, about 1/2 deep in the soil and place the seeds in the hole with tweezers with the tip sitting sideways in the hole.
6. Now, using your two thumbs and index fingers push the soil around the hole inward on the seed, DO NOT use excessive pressure! you want to pack it around the seed, but not too tight, use your judgement here folks.
7. Your done, place your containers on top of the soil centered above the hole you planted your seed. within two days you should see sprouts, periodically, lift the plastic bottles to allow fresh are inside.
The plastic bottles will trap humidity promoting root growth and will act as a buffer for the intense light the seedlings will surface to.

Ive had 23/23 100% success with this method, good ol mother nature couldnt do it better herself! here is pic of what you should have when your done.

When the seedlings are about 4 days old, i remove the plastic bottles and let them go from there, they shouldnt need water for a while depending on the pot size they are in.

pic showing the bottles that will trap humidity and keep the seeds very warm as well as filter the intense light. G/L on your grow!

With bottles


here is a pic after i removed the plastic bottles, very simple and you dont have to transplant risking root damage.

After germination once bottles removed!


----------



## 7greeneyes

I have sown directly in soil using their intended blooming containers, but instead of bottles, used plastic wrap(same dif really). Thank you sir!


----------



## JBonez

stonedrone said:
			
		

> This seems like it would work like a humidity dome for clones as well. Just bigger bottles perhaps? Just a random thought please tell me if I'm wrong.



i imagine some clear 2 liter bottles would have the same effect and work well with clones, ive thought about that as well, but i already bought a tray and dome for when i begin cloning. but im sure the bottles would be the same, good point my friend.


----------

